# 14 Things The Internet Has Replaced



## Jillaroo (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/t...nternet-replaced/story-fnda1lbo-1226696941078


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 14, 2013)

Weeeelllllllllll ...

I'm thinking of a scenario where the power goes out, long-term, and along with it your computer and your 'Net.


I want batteries. I want a flashlight. I want a crank radio. I want a paper map. 

As for printers, my roomie finds all sorts of uses for it. Of course, she isn't _fully_ addicted to the 'Net yet - but she's getting there. And some traditional publishers still only accept hard-copy manuscripts and will refuse electronic submissions. Our friendly local, state and Federal governments are still deeply mired in a paper-based world and have only comparatively recently begun to switch over. 

From a security standpoint, the easiest way to ensure that a document is safe is to NOT connect it to the 'Net. Many high-security organizations have two sets of computers - one hooked up to the 'Net and the other totally separate and disconnected. 

Tape measure?!? Some of us _still_ don't own a smartphone ...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2013)

They're trying to push me into the future,  faster than I want to go  .....  
Boy, I must really be an antique! ..  Internet or not, I have all of the above somewhere around here, and actually use most of them.  
I guess if I had a smartphone, I could throw everything else away..


----------



## Murphy (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought I was being 'smart' by throwing away my mobile phone once I retired. It took a while but now I dont miss it at all.

I still use a printer for letters to organisations etc who strangely either dont have email or I cant find it

I thought it odd at the time but I actually saw a chap buy a fax machine yesterday


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

Remember the dreaded Y2K when we were all gonna die?  This was my favorite solution:


----------



## TICA (Aug 15, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> They're trying to push me into the future,  faster than I want to go  .....
> Boy, I must really be an antique! ..  Internet or not, I have all of the above somewhere around here, and actually use most of them.
> I guess if I had a smartphone, I could throw everything else away..



Me too Boo's Mom.  I still have everything on the list and still use them all.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2013)

TICA said:


> Me too Boo's Mom.  I still have everything on the list and still use them all.



Really TICA .... how are we supposed to wrap the Internet around our waist to get a measurement?? :lies::lol:
Silly people!


----------

